# Plbc fall open



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Portage Lakes Bass Club will be hosting an open, Portage Lakes Tournament of Champions,at Portages Lakes October 10, 2010. This is a team tournament; entry forms can be found at Kames and Land Big Fish or pm me and I can email a form to you. Entry fee $60.00 prepay $70.00 cash at the ramp includes big bass. tournament hours are 7:30 am to 3:30 pm. See y'all there. mike


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Can we assume it's being held at Portage Lakes?


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

yes its at portages lakes alot of nice give aways from some great sponsers


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a little more info. Tournament starts at 7:30 till 3:30 at the New State Park Ramp off of SR 619 Oct. 10th, 2010. $60 team entry $70 at the ramp.. Also includes Big Bass and lots of Give aways. There will be a 50/50 raffle. Some of the sponsors are Blizzard Trophies, Poorboy Baits, Reel Grip, Reef Runner Lures and Eagle claw to mention a few.
This is a team tournament and that means two members to a boat is mandatory, One rod per angler in the water at a time. No live bait or trolling. 50 yard rule to keep everyone happy and anchors must be included in the measurement. 3:30 weighin no grace period unless a stagered takeoff is incorporated do to a large turnout. 5 fish max weighin 12in min length. Applications can be picked up at Land Big Fish and Cames Sports. Advertised payout of $1000.00 first prize is based on 50 boat full field.
Any questions pertaining to the tournament rules in detail or any other specifics you can call Tom at 330 256 1363.
I hope this helps some of the questions out there and ya'll have a super time.
later
good luck
don m


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

can you guys post a link to the entry form


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

pm me with a email address and i can send you a entry form, mike


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Which ramp is it out of? I know it says off of 619 but most call the ramp off of 93 the new state park.


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

the new state park entrance off manchester road hope to see you there. disregard dmills4124 post,of route 619 its route 93 manchester road !!!!!  mike


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

there also will be hotdogs and pop for all the hungry fishermen
!!!!!!!!!!see you there mike


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

extend forcast for 10-10-10 looking good a great day to get out and catch some bass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!at portage lakes see you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mike


----------



## dmur13 (Jul 10, 2009)

Can we sign up at the ramp?


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

yes you can sign up at the ramp 60.00 prepay 70.00 at the ramp see ya there!!!! mike


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

N e body see the forecast.?.?.? We are slammin' n jammin' bring your cull tags this Sunday fellas your gonna need them!!!!! Goodluck to everybody, hope you win!!!!!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Havn't been to portage since April. is it permissable to do a little pre-fishing Sat.


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

thats up to you i dont prefish the day before a tourny but thats me. mike


----------

